# Yay! I signed up for Susan Garrett's e-class!



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I had to tell someone. It is so weird because today was the last day to get in the class, and I stumbled on her newest video of a webinar she gave on youtube. The class is going to be A-M-A-Z-I-N-G and I can not wait ahh!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG. I am jealous!! You'll learn so so so much. What are her topics for this one!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This is for recallers but also impulse control, adding more drive, and lots and lots of games to play with your dog to create a better bond. There is just so much information right now I am loaded with so I am just trying to get it all situated lol.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Susan Garrett is wonderful. :] I wish she'd have a seminar somewhere down here in South Texas.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats! Looks like you'll have a blast!


----------

